# Best Place to Download .CIAs



## WARlord1903 (Nov 16, 2017)

Spoiler



The eShop, you filthy pirate.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 16, 2017)

I think I posted that site in morris or binary on here


----------



## WARlord1903 (Nov 16, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I think I posted that site in morris or binary on here


Yeah, you have to have Tor to access it though, since it's in the depths of the dark web. At least, I think it is since no one here ever talks about it.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 16, 2017)

WARlord1903 said:


> Yeah, you have to have Tor to access it though, since it's in the depths of the dark web. At least, I think it is since no one here ever talks about it.


no not that the main big one


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 16, 2017)

The eShop doesn't download CIAs fag


----------



## iAqua (Nov 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> The eShop doesn't download CIAs fag


yes it fucking does fag


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 17, 2017)

iAqua said:


> yes it fucking does fag


No it doesn't, it doesn't come as a CIA file


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No it doesn't, it doesn't come as a CIA file


Technically it does, just behind the scenes.

Also cia.gov is the best source of .cia files.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Technically it does, just behind the scenes.
> 
> Also cia.gov is the best source of .cia files.


:thinking:


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> :thinking:


Ok we're both kind of right.
https://www.3dbrew.org/wiki/CIA


----------



## WARlord1903 (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> no not that the main big one


Oh, THAT one? Gosh dang, what a rebel.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

WARlord1903 said:


> Oh, THAT one? Gosh dang, what a rebel.


When you type $°/\/¡©  /-\|)\/€/\/+uГ€ 2 iso whats the first thing that comes up


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> When you type $°/\/¡©  /-\|)\/€/\/+uГ€ 2 iso whats the first thing that comes up


Euro sign.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Euro sign.


e

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Marioyoshi64 said:


> Euro sign.


Do you know what it says?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> e
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


No screw you.
...
Dang I'm starting to feel like @drenal and @Dionicio3...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> No screw you.
> ...
> Dang I'm starting to feel like @drenal and @Dionicio3...


why and how

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fuck Off in 3..2..1


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> why and how
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Fuck Off in 3..2..1


No.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*teleports away*


----------



## Seriel (Nov 17, 2017)

If I remember how 3dses work correctly, the eShop downloads the .app and .tmd, as well as the ticket. You can compile this into a CIA if you so wish, but the eShop doesnt do that?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> No screw you.
> ...
> Dang I'm starting to feel like @drenal and @Dionicio3...


fuck off


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> fuck off


No.
Screw skiddoism.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 18, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> No.
> Screw skiddoism.


k


----------



## drenal (Nov 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> fuck off


Do you say that to everyone that tags you?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 18, 2017)

drenal said:


> Do you say that to everyone that tags you?


yes


----------



## drenal (Nov 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> yes


oh ok


----------



## WARlord1903 (Nov 20, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> When you type $°/\/¡©  /-\|)\/€/\/+uГ€ 2 iso whats the first thing that comes up


This


----------



## MrMcTiller (Nov 20, 2017)

No, in order to get the best .CIAs, you must first do the following. 

1) Turn on your 3ds system
2) Go to the system settings (The thing with the tool on it)
3) Notice your System version. 
4) Click 'Other Settings"
5) Find the Format System Memory option
6) Click it. 
7) Follow the instruction on screen
8)???
9) Profit! 

I used this to install Pokemon Fuck Off!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2017)

MrMcTiller said:


> No, in order to get the best .CIAs, you must first do the following.
> 
> 1) Turn on your 3ds system
> 2) Go to the system settings (The thing with the tool on it)
> ...


YAY it works, i managed to insteall Pokemon STFU


----------

